# puffy font alphabet



## propsuper (Mar 23, 2008)

Does anyone know where I can buy puffy foam alphabet fonts for machine embroidery, preferably under $100.00 Thanks in advance


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Embroidery Library - Puff Alphabet

They have 2" and 1" high letter sets.


----------



## ecampbell (Jul 14, 2010)

I know some folks use http://www.3dembroideryletters.com - they have a free trial set of letters to test for quality. I digitize all my puff by hand, so I can't attest to the quality, but it didn't seem far off from good technique when I saw one of their files. I think with a free test, at least you can see if it works for you. I also highly recommend getting Emblematic 3D foam.


----------

